# Is a tunnel really better for running jet?



## JL8Jeff (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm looking to move into an aluminum boat with a jet so I can run further up river. I just looked at a leftover G3 1656 CCJ but they also had a 1548 MV with the floor and vinyl and side console all rigged up for a Yamaha but no motor. I'd pefer the center console as I like to stand up while running up the river. But I really like the size of the 1548 but it didn't have the tunnel. So my question is, is there really a big difference in running a jet outboard with the tunnel vs without? Obviously, the tunnel would allow you to run the motor a little higher which would keep it protected more. I'm not looking to run this boat around and pull skiiers or tubers, I'll be out by myself 99% of the time and usually motor upstream to fish or relax and then float back down. And can I run a 60/40 jet on the 1548?


----------



## Scottinva (Oct 26, 2013)

It depends on what you want, where you fish, and how the tunnel is designed. If you want it higher to protect the intake and mainly fish shallow rocky rivers, I think it is good. If you fish lakes at all or areas that get really windy, I wouldn't want it. Also, if the tunnel is not designed for a jet, it will not be optimal and will cause issues. I have one on my one boat and don't have any issues with it. My was custom designed for a jet also. If you want an extra mph like some, it is probably not good either.

Scott


----------



## rockdamage (Oct 28, 2013)

Well said....


----------



## JL8Jeff (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks for the reply, I'll be using it almost exclusively on the Delaware River and it can get pretty low in the summer or fall if we aren't getting rain. I'm going to look at a G3 1656 CCJ DX and I think that's the boat I want. I'm not worried about the speed, I have the JSS boat for that! :wink:


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Oct 28, 2013)

I have a 1656 CCJ....great boat.


----------



## JL8Jeff (Oct 29, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=333180#p333180 said:


> RiverBottomOutdoors » 28 Oct 2013, 12:45[/url]"]I have a 1656 CCJ....great boat.



How do you like it in terms of performance? I'm not looking for something really fast (my JSS will do 75 mph), but I also don't want to run upstream at full throttle making all kinds of noise near some of the houses along the river.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Oct 29, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=333262#p333262 said:


> JL8Jeff » Today, 10:00 am[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=333180#p333180 said:
> ...



A little more HP would be nice for long runs because the boat is a little on the heavy side, but she gets on step pretty quick. It's a jet, so it runs a little louder, but with the 4-stroke, it isn't that bad. 

With all my rigging, she will run about 26-27 on calm open water. Fill the livewell up or throw another grown man in and she drops to about 24mph. I've went 40 miles on one tank of fuel with a buddy in the boat, still had some juice left in the tank.


----------



## JL8Jeff (Oct 29, 2013)

I just looked at a 1656 CCJ DX today. It has an older Merc 60/45 2 stroke jet which is kinda loud. The boat has some rock damage where that center rib is partially caved in and bent over for about 12-18". The bottom of the boat itself looks fine and there are no holes or leaks but I would imagine that bent rib probably affects performance some. I'm not sure if that can be straightened back out easily or not.


----------



## rockdamage (Oct 30, 2013)

Give me a price to beat and I will.. what you want


----------



## Canoeman (Oct 30, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=333387#p333387 said:


> rockdamage » 35 minutes ago[/url]"]Give me a price to beat and I will.. what you want



Non stop salesmen...


----------



## rockdamage (Nov 21, 2013)

I thought I was helping by providing pocketbook relief. What can you offer???? are you willing to pay the difference so guys shop somewhere else.


----------

